# Compression Problem



## imp (Sep 2, 2010)

I can't seem to find a tool that splits compressed files the way 7zip does.
I need a tool that compresses a file and saves the output in multiple files.
Does anyone know if this exists? Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah, quite a few actually. tar(1), archivers/rar, archivers/p7zip and probably a few more.


----------



## davidgurvich (Sep 2, 2010)

You can always use split.  Generate the compressed file however you like and use split to generate the small files and cat to join them.


----------



## User23 (Sep 2, 2010)

This looks like you searching for: http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/locutus/split-files-with-tar-26311

dunno if it is working ... so test it!


----------

